# Best Interior Cleaner?



## White_R20 (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi,

What cleaning products/methods would you use to clean dash/cockpit?

I do not like the silicone sprays due to the oil finish it leaves and can leave marks.

I also do not like anything with a strong scent.

Also interested in what the best method is to clean fabric seats?


----------



## Auzech77 (Jun 4, 2021)

I use both Mequiars Quick Interior detailer and Adam's Polish Interior Detailer. Both products have a pleasant but light scent. They do a great job of cleaning off the dust and grime while leaving a clean, but matte finish. They don't leave the dash overly greasy or oily which is why I use them.


----------



## SaiyanVW (Apr 3, 2018)

White_R20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What cleaning products/methods would you use to clean dash/cockpit?
> 
> ...


For the interior, I currently use Griot's interior cleaner and I would recommend it. I've also heard nothing but great things about Nextzett Cockpit Premium.


----------



## Jettaguynj (Jun 21, 2020)

White_R20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What cleaning products/methods would you use to clean dash/cockpit?
> 
> ...


White:

If you find ANYTHING that cleans better than Griot's Interior cleaner, let me know! Been using Griot's stuff for 25 years. And then use Simple Green in warm water to clean the dash. Then use Griot' Vinyl/Rubber dressing to protect it. Let me know what you think.


----------



## gizzyPm2 (Jan 23, 2018)

All good advice above .... Griot's and Adam's .

Exterior would be ... Mequiars Quick detailer.

Hope this helps !


----------



## MikeM326 (Apr 15, 2019)

Best thing I've used. Haven't tried the Griot's though.

Chemical Guys Nonsense All Purpose Cleaner |


----------



## GotFish (Aug 14, 2019)

Vacuum using a soft brush to get in thr crevasses then if it is dirty, Meguair's APC diluted 20:1. And it's all purpose cleaner so you can change the ratio to clean other things.


----------



## gixxerfool (Dec 1, 2020)

I use Dawn dish soap and water. I scrub it with a brush. Wipe it off and then follow behind with a quick wipe of Meguiars Interior cleaner.


----------



## Gunzzy (Jan 25, 2021)

I like cockpit premium but you have to wipe it dry quickly or it streaks. Smells fantastic and if used well it’s really good.


----------



## Gunzzy (Jan 25, 2021)

Also about the cockpit premium. Bought it frost from amazon, then another one, and the second one didn’t smell the same work the same or when poured into a glass, look the same. When I returned it they didn’t want it back, had no issue refunding. So keep eyes and nose open for imposter products.


----------



## Sabaengineer (Aug 30, 2021)

One downside I've experienced using interior products, even non-greasy ones, is that they seem to cause out-gassing or filming on the window interior surfaces. Maybe I'll give the Griots or the simple water and alcohol mix a shot. I mainly use a MF towel damped with water.


----------



## AndyH (Feb 23, 1999)

Word of caution regarding the Griot's interior cleaner, it says right on the bottle not for use on glass or screens. While I kind of doubt that it would damage glass, if it warns about not using it on screens I'd keep it away from your gauge cluster screen and other screens such as climate control screens, and infotainment screens.


----------



## Phaeton4me (Jul 24, 2017)

Simple Green. bucket of warm water, wet washcloth squeeze water out and spray some Simple Green on cloth and wipe. Rinse cloth as needed. This stuff is great, used it on all my cars for 25 years. Full strength to degrease, spray on cold, dry wheels for brake dust prior to washing, cloth seats, even leather. All plastics come very clean with a muted sheen. I almost would swear that it if you drink it (don't!) it would cure what ails you. I have 7 VW's now from W12 Phaetons to 2019 Beetle Convertible and that is how I keep them clean. Note: thoroughly rinse because it will corrode aluminum if exposed long term.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Griots garage is some badass stuff. Their products do what they said they do. Hands down best stuff ever. I’ve used mother’s and meguiars. Griots hands down for both interior and exterior. They have some of the best Glass sealant out there too. Performs better than rainX 10 fold.


----------



## agentphish (Mar 3, 2016)

SaiyanVW said:


> For the interior, I currently use Griot's interior cleaner and I would recommend it. I've also heard nothing but great things about Nextzett Cockpit Premium.


Griots is about as gentle a cleaner as you’ll find and leaves zero residue. Really like that stuff.

ONR is really great for everything though too.


----------



## Vw-port3 (Jul 20, 2021)

303 Aerospace works fantastic and protects forever. I use it inside and outside the car. Best stuff I've ever used.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

MikeM326 said:


> Best thing I've used. Haven't tried the Griot's though.
> 
> Chemical Guys Nonsense All Purpose Cleaner |


I tried this product on the weekend. Very happy with the way it worked. Cleaning the infotainment screen was very easy as well. I do have a screen protector on the infotainment.
Leaves no smell, streaks or oily look and feel.
I also used their leather cleaner and conditioner this weekend. Seems to have worked well and smells nice.


----------



## Thai dubber (Apr 14, 2020)

3M makes a nice cleaner / U.V. Sealant that I get from a shop that sells directly to pro detailers here in San Jose. The stuff is a cream with no shine.


----------



## agentphish (Mar 3, 2016)

Thai dubber said:


> 3M makes a nice cleaner / U.V. Sealant that I get from a shop that sells directly to pro detailers here in San Jose. The stuff is a cream with no shine.


Interesting. VW used to recommend 3M’s interior “leather and vinyl restorer” as their official interior cleaner. That stuff is hot garbage. 

Do you have a detailing shop or have one you can recommend in the area? I’m here too and looking for someone to touch the 17 year old paint on my BMP r32.


----------



## Thai dubber (Apr 14, 2020)

agentphish said:


> Interesting. VW used to recommend 3M’s interior “leather and vinyl restorer” as their official interior cleaner. That stuff is hot garbage.
> 
> Do you have a detailing shop or have one you can recommend in the area? I’m here too and looking for someone to touch the 17 year old paint on my BMP r32.


I use ‘Shine Auto Detailing‘ in San Jose (Park Ave. & Race St.) they did a fantastic job on ceramic coating. Plus there’s an indoor golf range next door, so you can slap your balls while they are shining your hood! Haha


----------



## chasintrane (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been really happy with Innerclean from Chemical Guys. Their website will make you want to buy a ton of stuff!


----------



## 00slowti (Sep 1, 2008)

chasintrane said:


> I've been really happy with Innerclean from Chemical Guys. Their website will make you want to buy a ton of stuff!


really like that stuff


----------

